# Holes in Craftsman 6" Lathe Bull Gear



## papermaker (Mar 20, 2013)

I may seem like a silly question but does anyone know how many holes are in the bull gear on a Craftsman lathe? Has anyone used this to index a piece that is in the chuck. Kind of like using your lathe tool to layout graduations on the outside of a disc.


----------



## nik (Mar 20, 2013)

I may be mistaken, but 60 comes to mind, I could look in a few hours when I get home, I already have the headstock apart.
N


----------



## papermaker (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey Nik that would be great.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 20, 2013)

Papermaker,

This question was answered in an earlier thread a couple of weeks ago.  60 is correct.  There is a dividing chart in the Atlas Manual of Lathe Operations, which everyone who owns an Atlas or Atlas-Craftsman lathe should have a copy of.

Robert D.


----------



## papermaker (Mar 21, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for the information.


----------

